# Caridina serratirostris - Ninja Shrimp



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Do any other hobbyists here keep Ninja Shrimp? I just recently got some and don't know a whole lot about them. I understand that they need brackish water to breed and some of the other baseline information, but I was wondering if anyone can tell me about their experience with them. Thanks.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

I had one that was accidentally sold to me under "Crystal Black Shrimp". They're very interesting and can change colors really fast. I had one that was a dark maroon color, almost black, when I first got it. Then, when I added it into my tank, it turned red. At first I thought I was seeing things, but I ended up concluding that it was a ninja shrimp changing colors. 
I kept it in a PH of around 7.5. Although I think they prefer acidic water. It was very hardy though. Much hardier than Crystal reds/blacks. 
They are also much smaller in size as well, compared to most available dwarf shrimp. 
Very interesting shrimp and you should consider yourself very luck to have them. They are a pretty rare find in the US


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the intereseting information. I recently attempted a colony purchase of something else and received 150 ninjas. I knew they were beautiful shrimp, but is sounds like they are something that should be cultivated and shared. Thanks again.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I wonder if these shrimp could be kept in a brackish water tank and thus could breed as well? I have tried to find info, but.....

They are very nice shrimp.

Bill


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

They really are very cool looking, but they live up to their name. They blend in so well with their surroundings. Especially some I had in a tank with eco-complete. I have divided them up in different water paramenters and hopefully find a successful way to breed them. From what I know about amanos, one of the best ways to breed them is to keep them in a regular freshwater tank and then only move the larve into the brackishwater tank after they have hatched. I do not know if this will apply to the ninja shrimp, but it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought amanos moved to brackish water to breed and live in brackish water until their eggs are released into larvae? 

I wish you the best of luck on breeding the ninja shrimp though!  They're really unique. I wish they would breed in freshwater, they're real gems.


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that in the wild, the amanos live in the freshwater rivers and that when their eggs hatch they are basically washout downriver out towards the sea, where they then go through the post-larve changes and become shrimp. I guess they then come back up river to live again. Not sure I've got it right, but that is what I remember.

Even if this is the case, it doesn't mean that ninja's do the same thing. And like Bill said, there just isnt much (or maybe any...lol) out there in terms resources on this topic.


----------

